# honda 2113 tractor



## gr1028 (Dec 15, 2007)

got a question, I have honda 2113 tractor. about 5 years old. last year started having a problem. Starts fine, runs fine but after 45 minutes or so, suddenly dies and won't start again until its cooled off. later that day, starts fine and does the same thing. seems like the hotter the weather, the faster it would die. could this be an ignition problem? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Ignition is likely. How does it shut off? Does it sputter and choke until it dies, or does it shut off like you've turned the key off?


----------



## gr1028 (Dec 15, 2007)

shuts off fine. there is a hesistation when I start it ...like the battery is dead for a second or so and then kicks in.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Does it use a coil? If so, see if the insulation is burnt/gone. If it is, most likely when it gets hot, water seeps in there... Thus it stops, until the water has evaporated...

Check spark right after it stops.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

gr1028 said:


> shuts off fine. there is a hesistation when I start it ...like the battery is dead for a second or so and then kicks in.


Actually, I meant when it quits on you, how does it die? Sputtering or quickly?


----------



## gr1028 (Dec 15, 2007)

it shuts off quickly when I turn it off..but, when it gets to the point where it shuts itself off, it sometimes backfires and shuits off rough. of course, it's going full throttle then though.


----------



## les warren (Dec 27, 2007)

You almost certainly have an exhaust valve sticking when the engine gets hot
cure is strip head and clean valve stems


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you sure that the fins on the engine are fairly clean? Clogged fins/fan will cause the engine to over heat.

Any way you can spin the engine, by hand, when it dies? Possible bad piston.

BG


----------

